# 14x7 revrrse True spoke



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

tru spokes 45 spoke wheels reverse
in stock now ready for pickup 
P.m. me for price wheels come with the 
lugnuts back spacers and caps. 
make sure to specify year make and model of vehicle
local pickup and shipping available


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

BIG THANKS TO MARIO AND BIG JOHN
The boys stepped up to home plate and hit it out of the park!!!!!
My very first sale on lil


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

The boys bought a set of retorated 14x7 reverse Tru Rays cross lace with 5.20 14s premium sportways. All work is show quality. This car is head right now to car show.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BADASS!!uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

If i have parts in stock turn around is usually a couple days


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

wiresandtires said:


> BIG THANKS TO MARIO AND BIG JOHN
> The boys stepped up to home plate and hit it out of the park!!!!!
> My very first sale on lil
> View attachment 475349


:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Robinson get at me I have a set of stars cherry


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

How much to restore some 14 mclean x lace?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> BADASS!!uffin::thumbsup:


BADASS :cheesy:


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Tpi $1200. Show ¡Quality


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

SPECIAL BIG THANKS TO LATINCRUISER
just stepped up to home plate picking these up for his ride. 14 x 6 reverse Tru Classic.
Cap was put on there just for picture.


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

SPECIAL BIG THANKS TO MR. T. 
just finished his Tru Spoke bead lace wheels for his Cadillac Seville.
As you all know these are tubeless 2 piece wire wheels.
Mr. T please send pics of Seville once you put them on so we can post 
your sled.


----------



## rybredd (Jan 8, 2012)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> BADASS!!uffin::thumbsup:



DOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

PM SENT!


----------



## latincruiser (May 30, 2007)

NEVER CAME THROUGH WITH TRU CLASSICS.:dunno:


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey I still have wheels call me you got number.


----------



## latincruiser (May 30, 2007)

Just called said Tru Classics would be ready this Saturday. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

im not sure who you guys are useing to restore your wheels but this guy dosent mess around . this is the best guy out there from g boys to galaxy , even checky, he has never let me down with the 10 sets i bought from him high quality of work and no short cuts . if your restoring wire wheels this is the only guy to use , dont be sold on the cheaper price its not worth it .


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

wiresandtires said:


> BIG THANKS TO MARIO AND BIG JOHN
> The boys stepped up to home plate and hit it out of the park!!!!!
> My very first sale on lil
> View attachment 475349


fuckin sic!:thumbsup:


----------



## latincruiser (May 30, 2007)

JUST PICKED UP TODAY,MY RESTORED SHOW FINISH TRU CLASSICS SET!! AWESOME WORK!!
*******BIG THANKS TO CHUMA**********WILL PICKUP 2nd SET IN A FEW WEEKS.:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

*Tru Classics restos*

Cap is for picture purposes only.
You got it Big Rich


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn i want that setup... where do i get caps like that and rims...


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

nice any extra caps


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Hit me up i've got caps and wheels


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

PM Sent...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 503046


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

wiresandtires said:


> View attachment 503046


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

graham said:


> beautiful !!!.....
> how much do these typically go for?


Just a few loons for you my bro. O how I miss Surrey. 
Pm sent.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Will Be Getting My Tru Spokes Tomorrow Cant Wait...:nicoderm:...


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

hey 69 how are those wheels you bought


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

*6lug tru spokes*

View attachment 506312

These bad boys up for sale

15x6 6 lug tru spoke 48s p.m. for price.
Only set I've ever come across. Made them for a guy and he backed out.
Up for grabs.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

how much for the weels and caps


wiresandtires said:


> Cap is for picture purposes only.
> You got it Big Rich
> View attachment 501646


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> BADASS!!uffin::thumbsup:




Daaayum :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> damn i want that setup... where do i get caps like that and rims...


caps are in the 350 range, plus you`ll need og true caps for the best fit, so maybe 500 total
i had aset on the true rays, but a cheap mclean cap, and it was way too loose


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

my next set i want 13`s trues
or maybe a set of x lace classics


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

80sgroupemember said:


> hey 69 how are those wheels you bought


There Nice.The Chrome is really Good on them.This Homie did a Firme Job on them.Well worth it.I will Post a Pic Soon.


----------



## BIG RANDY (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like I might need to pick up a set of those Tru Rays. Do you have any available?


----------



## wiresandtires (Apr 29, 2012)

Richiecool[ATTACH=CONFIG said:


> 507283._xfImport[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 5
> 69elka;15700531]There Nice.The Chrome is really Good on them.This Homie did a Firme Job on them.Well worth it.I will Post a Pic Soon.


Big thanks to Rich picked up a set of tru spokes for his 69 elco


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

wiresandtires said:


> Big thanks to Rich picked up a set of tru spokes for his 69 elco


Your Welcome Chuma,Wanna Get Some Tru Rays also.Hopefully Soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Bro,I need some Tru Rays.Got Any? I want them all Nice and Pretty like the Tru Spokes I bought.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT
BIG THANKS AGAIN TO THE "BUILDER & TRUER" OF THESE OG 45 SPK TRU's
WHEELS ARE BEAUTIFUL SHOW CHROME








THESE FELLA'S DONT PLAY GAME'S & THEY SHOW NOTHING BUT QUALITY
FOR ALL YOUR NEW & REBUILD WIRE WHEEL NEEDS THIS IS WHERE ITS AT



















*TTT*


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

pm me a price on 14x7 tru spoke 45's 5 lug ford pattern or shoot me you number


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

CHUMA give Me a call.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT
> BIG THANKS AGAIN TO THE "BUILDER & TRUER" OF THESE OG 45 SPK TRU's
> WHEELS ARE BEAUTIFUL SHOW CHROME
> THESE FELLA'S DONT PLAY GAME'S & THEY SHOW NOTHING BUT QUALITY
> ...



beautiful


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

How much to restore these?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> TTT
> BIG THANKS AGAIN TO THE "BUILDER & TRUER" OF THESE OG 45 SPK TRU's
> WHEELS ARE BEAUTIFUL SHOW CHROME
> THESE FELLA'S DONT PLAY GAME'S & THEY SHOW NOTHING BUT QUALITY
> ...


Highly Recommend This Guy Cool People and Does Really Good Work.My Tru Spokes Came Out Really Nice...Buena Gente.:nicoderm:


----------



## djcrime (Jan 28, 2012)

nice CAPS... where do I find some at... I have my 14x7 mcleans triple chromed ready to go..just need caps..


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

djcrime said:


> nice CAPS... where do I find some at... I have my 14x7 mcleans triple chromed ready to go..just need caps..


if you cant find og ones chevy shop in orange has them in stock


----------

